# Best Yeast For Coper's Sparking



## pbrosnan (6/5/05)

Here's an old chestnut, what do people think is the best strain for Cooper's Sparkling? I'm a Wyeast user so I'd be looking to use one of their's but I'd like to know if anyone has come close and what the recipe looked like.


----------



## Gough (6/5/05)

What's wrong with trying the bottle yeast? Look for newer bottles, keep it cool during ferment and no banana/off flavours in my experience. Just something that tastes a lot like Cooper's yeast should taste  

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/5/05)

Perhaps follow this thread;

Coopers Sparkling Ale

Warren -


----------



## Tim (6/5/05)

Ive heard (so this is most likely incorrect), that the coopers yeast is a burton upon trent style yeast.

This could be just one of the millions of HB myths, but it may have some merit.
Tim


----------



## ozbrewer (6/5/05)

Tim said:


> Ive heard (so this is most likely incorrect), that the coopers yeast is a burton upon trent style yeast.
> 
> This could be just one of the millions of HB myths, but it may have some merit.
> Tim
> [post="57759"][/post]​




Yes i think you are incorrect. I spoke to the marketing manager from coopers about 3 years ago, and this subject came up. THere yeast has been created to work on the style they "were" brewing at the time, It has been designed to work over a larger than normal temp range for the homebrewer. As far as the bottled yeast was concerned, he wouldnot either admit or deny that it was the same as the dry kit yeast, but assured me that if i was to culture from the bottle it would be a good yeast for homebrewing.....and he would not admit...or deny that there is a different yeast added to the bottle for 2ndry fermentation....I dont know that much has changed in 3 years, so if i was to make a coopers sparkling, i would culture from the bottle.....But remember that there are 2 stains in the bottle, I would take a sample from the yeast in suspension, rather than the yeas at the bottom of the bottle and make a culture from that....or just stir up the yeast and culture both, i would dare say that only 1 will become viable......

Or even easyer, use the dry yeast from the kit and see how close it comes out to the origonal


----------



## Kai (6/5/05)

For the naturally conditioned ales all the yeast in coopers bottle is the same, and the same yeast for bottling as for fermentation.

If you're doing a coopers sparkling ale style beer, then culture up the yeast from a pale ale (freshest) or mild ale (low alcohol) bottle.


----------



## ozbrewer (6/5/05)

Kai said:


> For the naturally conditioned ales all the yeast in coopers bottle is the same, and the same yeast for bottling as for fermentation.
> 
> 
> [post="57779"][/post]​




Kai, is this for certain, I had the impression from what he was telling me, that they did use 2 strains, but at the same time he wasnt saying it....if ya get my point


----------



## Kai (6/5/05)

I think they might use two strains for the vintage, but I'm not sure. I am, however, fairly sure that there is only one strain of yeast used for the pale, sparkling, dark and mild.


----------



## Kai (7/5/05)

I do not think you would need 6 weeks conditioning to rid it of diacetyl, come to think of it I don't think you'd need any at all. 6 weeks conditioning would do the beer good for other reasons, though.


----------

